# San Juan Island Kayaking



## Janurmas (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi fellow! Is any of you has ever went to San Juan Island? Please tell me what are the mainstay of the island so it is becoming very popular. Our team would like to go to the island for a san juan island kayaking trip next month. We will make a picnic to the island for about one week. If you have any idea or suggestion would be great. Thanks a lot!


----------



## mitchbrown (Jan 21, 2009)

We are in Friday Harbor, on San Juan Island. Im sure your guide has it all planned out for you. If you have a week you will probably be visiting several islands and there are many water front parks for you to camp on. Sucia Island, Jones Island, Spencer Spitt, Brittish camp and English camp, Stuart Island and several more. You will have a great time.


----------

